# To Keep or Not to Keep



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I went outside a little while ago to talk to a neighbor and this little kitten walked right by us. I know she doesn't belong to anyone nearby (I'm the manager so I have to keep a tab on all pets.) I'm guessing she wandered off from her home and ended up here or someone dumped her out.

Of course if someone comes looking for her or I find out she does belong to someone here she will be going back home. However if she isn't claimed (which will probably happen) Kouma and I need to decide on if we are going to keep her or look to find her a home. I always hate trying to find a home for a pet because I am so picky about making sure they are going to a terrific home.

The other cats are ok with her as long as she keeps her distance or they are totally ignoring her. The dog (chihuahua) just wants to play with her but she doesn't. She will stand her ground with the dog though and hiss and swat at her.

So guys, should we keep her? If so I will certainly need name suggestions. So far I named my other cats Samantha, Levi, Anastasia, and Sophie. The dog's name is Xena.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Keeper!

Well, first report her to the local shelter. I would like to think the owner wants her back.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh I plan on reporting her Roxy. I have a family member who actually works there. She said as soon as they open tues to call and get the emaill addy to the woman that handles the lost and found so that I can get her in the system. 

Is it wrong of me to hope she isn't missing and is a stray? She's so adorable! She has already had some noms, played with the laser, and have found Kouma's shoe laces.

Oh and she has found the cursors on both laptops too. I just need to get the web cams recording before she hops on the keyboard.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Your orange cat a female too - Somebody told me that almost all orange cats are male...
Not sure if that is true or not...
keep if nobody answers your report. We called our cats Sushi & Wasabi
Cheers


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

if she's a stray, keep her! she's so cute!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

My first orange tabby was a female. (I named her Banana)
After that, Teary and I rescued an orange tabby male we named Tristan.

With this one, 66% of the orange cats I've seen are female.

Myth Busted.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Your orange cat a female too - Somebody told me that almost all orange cats are male...
> Not sure if that is true or not...
> keep if nobody answers your report. We called our cats Sushi & Wasabi
> Cheers


When I was in GA I did a lot of fostering and rescuing. I can't say that I recall having any female orange tabbies. I do remember having at least 4 males over the time I was doing the rescuing and fostering though.

I have heard that all calicos are either sterile (males which are very rare) or female though.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

She is adorable! If I found her, I would hope she was a stray too so she could stay with me!


----------



## propmistress1 (Nov 7, 2009)

If you can keep her then please keep her.... 

Pets are getting dumped in record numbers and they can't find enough homes for them. 

And for a name... you could always call her pumpkin... lol


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Kittys are the BEST...I love KITTY CATS


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I say keep her. She's a cutie for sure. As for a name I called her Nutmeg.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

It looks like she's going to be a keeper if she wasn't lost by someone and they are hunting her. She already acts like she owns the place. She hasn't been scared at all since I brought her in the house. Kouma and I picked her up her own little litterbox since the other cats have boxes on the screened/enclosed porch (They can get through the doggy door.) 

Kouma has been calling her Cassie so it looks like it's going to be her name.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Cats adopt people....not the other way around


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

HH you are so right about that! 

It's official that she stays now for sure. Kouma lets her lay on his laptop. Anything to keep his nose out of his computer for at least 5 minutes is a good thing.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Name her "cat" and train her to eat mice under the house. Adorable AND a productive member of society...


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

keep


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Who's got a pink nose? Who's gotta pink wittle nose? ...Ahemm.
I mean, yes by all means if you must, then keep her. I'll just be over here doing something else.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Definitely keep her. Haunti is right...cats do the adoption not the other way around. My brother and family got a kitten not too long ago, they named him Zap, short for zapato (spanish for sandal), fiesty little thing...

I would name this one something Halloween related since I'm assuming you found her around that time. Of course, I'm partial to Holly. (Don't ask me why, just am.)


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

My Vote is Definitely To Keep.
Since Baby Cat is already acting like she is queen of the Castle and looks just as Regal, Keep her.
She has Adopted you.
Our Cat did that with us.
When my Cat was a Baby, I first saw her with her eyes closed.
She snuggled to my chest, right where my Heart is, Purred herself to sleep.
This was as a Newborn.
A few weeks later, after I was Married, She seemed to remember me, she saw me, Meowed at me an Adult - size Meow (She was Runt of her Litter with Health Problems at the time) and filled the room with her Purrs.
She daintily climed right up onto my arm, went to the crook of my arm, turned, Kneaded, plopped herself right down and purred herself to sleep.
When anyone would attempt to move her or bother her, she would hiss, swat, and generally carry on.
Her first vehicle ride was when she was just that tiny.
Now, my Cat is the Regal Queen of the House.
She has three Photo Albums, one per each of my Websites.
One for general, one for Halloween, one for Christmas.
Mine also has 3 Cat Towers, enough Toys for 5 Cats, all to herself, a Pet Stroller, gets fresh, Bottled, Chilled Water (with Ice Cubes in Summer), Organic Cat Foods, the Best Medical Care available, An Automatic Self - Cleaning Litter Box, my Sleep Number Bed to sleep on, the entire house, all 3 Bedrooms and one Bathroom, all to herself and a Fan Club of all of the Merchants in Taos Plaza.
Everyone Lovesa her and she gets all of the Attention all to herself.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

The Archivist said:


> I would name this one something Halloween related since I'm assuming you found her around that time.


We actually found her a mere 20 minutes or so before taking and posting pictures as well as this thread.

We are getting all sorts of great name suggestions and I suggested to Teary that maybe we should compile the list of our faves and start a vote thread 

In the meantime, Teary has taken to calling her, "Little Bit"


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

Little Bit... every time I hear that name (my boss named her chihuahua Little Bit) I always get this stuck in my head:


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Problem with naming her Little Bit is that she's gonna grow until she's no longer Little. 

My parents usually named their cats based on their personalities or appearance. We've had cats named: Demon (all black with appropriate temperment), Tiger (cause of the stripes in her fur), Kitty (we found her as a stray and that's what she responded to), Sunshine (cause she LOVED to lay in the sunshine no matter where it was), and Pieces (cause he had pieces of black and white splotches in his fur coloring).


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I have some good news. Cassie's owner came by today and asked if I had found her. He just got her from his adult daughter a couple days before I found her. The daughter rescued her from a dog that was attacking her. He didn't really have time for her but decided to keep her since he couldn't tell his daughter no. Anyways, she escaped and I found her later that evening. 

After talking for a few minutes and listening to his story he asked if I wanted to keep her. I told him she is such a sweetie and that I was already planning on keeping her if we didn't find her owner. He said he's glad she's in a good home with me and Kouma.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Couldn't ask for a better ending to the story, Teary


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I would keep her...........she is a beauty


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awwww, that is nice that he let you keep her.

Have you narrowed the names down.
I like "pumpkin"


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep, she was saved from a mean ol dog and now she torments our mean little dog.
She loves it


----------

